# The red tank design for my girl's birthday!



## aquastore (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the special one i design for my girl's birthday,share with you my friend.:lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. That's beautiful. Has she seen it yet?
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## aquastore (Sep 1, 2009)

Romad said:


> Wow. That's beautiful. Has she seen it yet?
> Welcome to the forum.


:lol:Yes,really.. give her realllly a big surprise! and then where love happens. 
You can imagine how happly when she saw the sex shrimp and the shell


----------

